# Sammy the foster got adopted!!!!



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Yay!! I had this little girl for a few months and she made a ton of progress but was still very very shy and withdrawn with new people. I was terribly worried she wasn't going to get adopted since people seem to want the cute little attention seeking dogs which Sammy surely is not. She was feral for the first 2 months of her life, then ignored for 2 months in her first foster home.  (They were "letting her be") 

I felt like Sammy was ready to handle the big world and started taking her to work with me a few weeks ago and put her in a kennel out by all the other shelter dogs and added her to the walking chart and "socialization" program we have. The volunteers who come to walk and play with the dogs started working with her too and she started getting better about liking new people! She would even take (and eat) the treats strangers gave her! I am so proud of her! 

She is in a great home with a woman who saw her on our website and came specifically to meet Sammy. The woman has another dog who was adopted from our shelter 5 years ago that was also considered "special needs" because she was so timid and shy. The dog was a social butterfly when she came to the shelter to meet Sammy! It was wonderful to see Sammy's tail wagging while a stranger walked her on the leash! We exchanged e-mails and will be keeping in touch and maybe even getting Sammy and my boys together for some playdates in the future! 

WOOHOO for Sammy! : Here are some photos of Sammy while she was with us. They are in chronological order and you can see the change in Sammy! Gosh, I am just so happy for her and proud of that sweet little puppy!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a great story, and what a great thing you did for Sammy!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Sooo happy for Sammy!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

YAY for Sammy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Sammy!!! You deserve it girl!!!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

WOW! What a great job you did with her. You can see the transition in the pictures how much happier and relaxed she is.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We are so glad that Sammy found her furever home. You did a great job with her!!


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Love the sweet faces.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

You're on a roll! So who do you have lined up as your next foster?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

SO happy for you and for sweet Sammy!!! You worked wonders with her! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice job! I'm glad Sammy is coming out of her shell and heading to a loving home!


----------

